# Quick 10$ for anyone who can type.



## SeriesN (May 16, 2013)

Hey Peeps,

This is a quick offer for anyone who is creative enough to type up 2 classy, professional yet non traditional promotion/ads for a hosting company. 
Content will be used for forum posting.

Payment Via paypal or payza as soon as both contents are ready.

Reply to this thread or pm me if you are interested 

Thanks.


----------



## Mun (May 16, 2013)

I might be able to do this. What are you looking for?


----------



## SeriesN (May 16, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## bfj (May 16, 2013)

Ride hard, stay HARD.

Where's mah m0n3Y?


----------



## thisisnotnetomx (May 16, 2013)

Sky can fall, your site wont.


----------



## SeriesN (May 16, 2013)

thisisnotnetomx said:


> Sky can fall, your site wont.


50% off on any kvm or ovz if you signup now.


----------

